# When I'm 64 is here!



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2006)

(Lord) Paul McCartney reaches his 64th birthday. The song he wrote about in Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band Album for the Beatles finally comes to pass.  http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/33380240

The lyrics are here: 



> When I get older losing my hair,
> Many years from now.
> Will you still be sending me a valentine
> Birthday greetings bottle of wine.
> ...


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2006)

I remember when I bought that on a 45 when it first came out.  How depressing that he is 64 now, and I'm not far behind. TW


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 17, 2006)

*sigh* and to be honest when I hear that song all I can envision is a scene from the movie that featured that song.


----------

